# postgraduate medical education



## Ivabelum (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm studied in medical school in Ukraine now. After it I'd like to continue my education in Australia and then stay there and practice. I've looked through the AMC website, but I still can't understand is there any ways to get specialization just after graduating from the high medical establishment or I should, firstly, finished internship and residence in my native country. 
I appreciate your help.

Dreams come true


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

You need to be experienced in the hospital system before you can apply for a specialist training program. So you need Australian general hospital experience post general registration at a minimum. Due to the high numbers of medical graduates coming out the competition to get into a training program is high. The popular ones like surgery have a less than 10% acceptance rate. Overseas trained doctors tend to do very poorly in the selection process as Australian medicine is very patient empowering medicine unlike that from Eastern Europe.


----------



## Ivabelum (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for answer. But how can I have general hospital experience before internship? Maybe I have to work some years on the nurse position? For the time I`ll graduate from the university I will have been working like a nurse for 3 years. Does Ukrainian experience have sens?


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

You need to have experience working as a doctor in the Ukraine in order to have even a chance of getting a working visa in Australia. You also then need to pass both parts of the AMC exam - part 1 is easy but part 2 and the experience requires you to get another years position of supervised placement in the hospital system - this is in order to get general registration. Three years ago NSW had over 400 places a year for international people like you to apply for - last year they had under 50. That means internationally qualified doctors are finding that they can no longer get work in Australia as a doctor. This is because the number of Australian graduates are higher than the number of jobs and the priority is always going to be with the Australians getting the jobs. 

If you are not currently in the position to migrate - then you have very small chance of getting a job in Australia in medicine.


----------



## Ivabelum (Mar 29, 2015)

OK... Thanks. I hope that situation will changes during nearest 5 years by the time I`ll finish university.
Maybe you know, is the situation in NZ the same?


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

I think finish your studies first in Ukraine and the review the situation.


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

In five years time it is highly likely that doctors will not be eligible for immigration. There is a job shortage at present due to the tripleing of graduates, so unless you qualify as a specialist surgeon first, immigration may possible be not possible.


----------

